# Damper door on Furnace not opening all the way



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Buy a new damper door motor from Cozyparts.com. The gears are stripped in yours. NOT an easy part to change, you may want to get a Lennox tech to do it.


----------



## tro222 (Feb 8, 2010)

yuri said:


> Buy a new damper door motor from Cozyparts.com. The gears are stripped in yours. NOT an easy part to change, you may want to get a Lennox tech to do it.


Thanks for your reply. 
Is it ok for now to force the damper to stay open so it keeps igniting whenever heat is called for?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

NO. You can damage the end switch which is attached to the other side of that door and its spring. It is a difficult part to replace that motor and get the door etc lined up properly if you have never done it B4. Several special techniques are required to do it and it usually takes an experienced and patient tech to do it. I have worked on hundreds of them and it is the furnace I love to hate.:wink: If you have to gently move it fine, but I would not be surprised if the switch fails in the future.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Have the heat exchanger checked while the tech is there. Most fail too early so you could be looking at a damper actuator(parts and labor) and a heat exchanger(labor and shipping if the part is still in warranty). Could get expensive quick.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

yuri said:


> NO. You can damage the end switch which is attached to the other side of that door and its spring. It is a difficult part to replace that motor and get the door etc lined up properly if you have never done it B4. Several special techniques are required to do it and it usually takes an experienced and patient tech to do it. I have worked on hundreds of them and it is the furnace I love to hate.:wink: If you have to gently move it fine, but I would not be surprised if the switch fails in the future.


Yuri, my disinherited son has a Whisper Heat. Let's see his bigshot engineering degree get him out of a break down.

He won't get any help from me.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

"Disinherited"?? What went wrong? Now you can leave all your loot to me.:thumbup:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

yuri said:


> "Disinherited"?? What went wrong? Now you can leave all your loot to me.:thumbup:


You???

You ain't even invited me for for coffee! What would Baba ans Dido say?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

BOB. Bring yer own Booze. LOL:laughing:
We buried them oldies a long time ago. The Commie might become president of the Ukraine and back to the Cold War. Oy Vey.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

yuri said:


> BOB. Bring yer own Booze. LOL:laughing:
> We buried them oldies a long time ago. The Commie might become president of the Ukraine and back to the Cold War. Oy Vey.


Shalom!

Haven na gila! Haven...:laughing:


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Mom was born in Czechoslovakia. They had Gypsies, Jewish, German peoples and constantly rotating borders. The language was a stew of all of them.:yes:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

yuri said:


> Mom was born in Czechoslovakia. They had Gypsies, Jewish, German peoples and constantly rotating borders. The language was a stew of all of them.:yes:


Heh, get up around the Greek Albanian border and try to talk to them.
You got Albo, Turk, Greek and Gypsy mixture. I don't know what it's called either.


----------

